# The Jacuzzi



## The Dark Lady (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome to my jacuzzi.

*Rule #1:*
You must imagine you're in a jacuzzi at all times. 

*Rule #2:*
You must be naked to post here.

Now chill with me.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 1, 2013)

The jets are tickling my butthole.







I kind of like it though so dont turn it off. I aint even complaining I am just observing. 






can we turn the jets up a little


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> The jets are tickling my butthole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm scratching my knee and watching Chaz squirm. 

Also, considering there's a gorgeous naked woman in here with us, I question why I'm watching Chaz.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 1, 2013)

I find it tickles my butthole whenever I use the preceding statement as my preamble to any statement.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 1, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm scratching my knee and watching Chaz squirm.
> 
> Also, considering there's a gorgeous naked woman in here with us, I question why I'm watching Chaz.



You like looking at my butthole. It's cool. It's pretty, I take really good care of it. Let me see your butthole?


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 1, 2013)

I can only post here cause I just woke up!


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 1, 2013)

freakyfred said:


> I can only post here cause I just woke up!



Man, fuck da rules


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> You like looking at my butthole. It's cool. It's pretty, I take really good care of it. Let me see your butthole?



get away from my butthole

I can feel it clinching slowly...ever so slowly.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 1, 2013)

*throws ramen in the hot tub*

*Irasshaimase!*


----------



## djudex (Sep 1, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> *throws ramen in the hot tub*
> 
> *Irasshaimase!*



Ew, Sausage Party & Ball Sweat flavour...


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 1, 2013)

Would a cannonball be considered a social faux pas?


----------



## warwagon86 (Sep 2, 2013)

As long as I can bring my drinks in I will gladly get in.

Smokes too its been a tough week or two


----------



## Esther (Sep 2, 2013)

Hopefully this group jacuzzi will soothe my infectious rash.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 2, 2013)

Aaaaand I'm never getting in there now.


----------



## jdyoung32 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ouch my belly is red


----------



## Paquito (Sep 2, 2013)

Keep an eye out for Ghost Shark!


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 2, 2013)

Esther said:


> Hopefully this group jacuzzi will soothe my infectious rash.



The hot water works wonders for that. The boil I had on my taint opened right up!


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 2, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> The hot water works wonders for that. The boil I had on my taint opened right up!



You are ruining the ramen!


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 2, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> You are ruining the ramen!



Whatsa matta, never tried mixing an egg into your ramen before?


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 2, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> Whatsa matta, never tried mixing an egg into your ramen before?



Fuck, you just destroyed one of the staples of my horrible econo-diet. I'm conflicted as to whether I should thank you for that or not.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 2, 2013)

MrSensible said:


> Fuck, you just destroyed one of the staples of my horrible econo-diet. I'm conflicted as to whether I should thank you for that or not.



Thank me while screaming in raging allcaps. It will serve both our purposes.


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 2, 2013)

THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME TO SEE THAT I'VE BEEN RITUALISTICALLY EATING BALL SOUP FOR THE LAST DECADE OR SO!!!!1!!1!11!! NOW, WHENEVER I SEE A HAIR ON AN EGG YOLK, I'LL THINK OF YOU!!!1!!1111!!!!!! 

I wasn't sure how many 1s to use there to truly express my disgust/gratitude.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 3, 2013)

MrSensible said:


> THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME TO SEE THAT I'VE BEEN RITUALISTICALLY EATING BALL SOUP FOR THE LAST DECADE OR SO!!!!1!!1!11!! NOW, WHENEVER I SEE A HAIR ON AN EGG YOLK, I'LL THINK OF YOU!!!1!!1111!!!!!!
> 
> I wasn't sure how many 1s to use there to truly express my disgust/gratitude.



!!!!!!!!!111!1!!!!1!!1!11!1!1!!!!!11111!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!1!!
You're all right lol


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 3, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> !!!!!!!!!111!1!!!!1!!1!11!1!1!!!!!11111!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!1!!



That's some excited binary.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 4, 2013)

This water is so hot...and it tastes funny.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 4, 2013)

For some reason, I read jacuzzi as Jacobian and was wondering what ball soup had to do with a matrix.


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 4, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> !!!!!!!!!111!1!!!!1!!1!11!1!1!!!!!11111!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!1!!
> You're all right lol









And to the text that I only just noticed after my post for some reason - &#10084;


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 5, 2013)

Another day, another batch of water to utterly pollute and destroy with our foul and fetid souls.

Topic: how big would this jacuzzi have to be vs how much water would have to be in it given how many gentlemen of size we FFAs want to cram in here?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 5, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> Another day, another batch of water to utterly pollute and destroy with our foul and fetid souls.
> 
> Topic: how big would this jacuzzi have to be vs how much water would have to be in it given how many gentlemen of size we FFAs want to cram in here?



Chaz is fat so...considering water displacement...like two gallons.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 5, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> Topic: how big would this jacuzzi have to be vs how much water would have to be in it given how many gentlemen of size we FFAs want to cram in here?



You can fit more if the FFAs start sitting in the guys' laps. /helpful


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2013)

We could always commandeer a small....no....medium.....no, rather large lake. 
One of the Great Lakes would do.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 5, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> You can fit more if the FFAs start sitting in the guys' laps. /helpful



Alternatively, the BHMs can sit on the ladies' laps.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 6, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> Alternatively, the BHMs can sit on the ladies' laps.



Problem solving.


----------



## Tad (Sep 6, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> Alternatively, the BHMs can sit on the ladies' laps.



:bow: 

Gotta love FFAs!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 6, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> Alternatively, the BHMs can sit on the ladies' laps.


_And _that'll finally create a use for the giant spatula that's just been laying around. Win-win-win!


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for killing the thread with your fucking _spatula_ comment, CV. GOD.


----------



## sparkee1958 (Sep 9, 2013)

Some of us BHM are so buoyant, we need an FFA in our lap to anchor us down.


----------



## sparkee1958 (Sep 9, 2013)

In water, a BHM is actually lighter do to buoyancy, so the FFA would have to help hold him down if he was on her lap.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 9, 2013)

I like that you reiterated your first comment just in case we didn't get it. I like your style.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 9, 2013)

I enjoy that you restated your comment for clarity. I enjoy the way you post.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 9, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *I like *that you reiterated your first comment just in case we didn't get it. *I like* your style.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *I enjoy* that you restated your comment for clarity. *I enjoy* the way you post.



The amount of redundancy you managed here is absolutely spell-binding.


I'm just imagining a bunch of men uncontrollably floating around the Jacuzzi. Works for me.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok so this seems like a party I can enjoy. I'm coming in hot, with beers on ice. Nice.

Hey who owns the spatula?


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 9, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> Thanks for killing the thread with your fucking _spatula_ comment, CV. GOD.



Hey, I just wanted a little alone time to soak. Be grateful that cleared the Jacuzzi or I would've had to go to Plan B:


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 9, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Hey, I just wanted a little alone time to soak. Be grateful that cleared the Jacuzzi or I would've had to go to Plan B:



That reminds me, I need to take a shi...ower. Preferably one of these:


----------



## Esther (Sep 10, 2013)

...... I peed


----------



## sparkee1958 (Sep 12, 2013)

As someone who owns an "ool", I never allow any P in my ool. There are no P's, nor any room for them in a Jacuzzi or hot tub.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 12, 2013)

Esther said:


> ...... I peed


----------



## Melian (Sep 12, 2013)

*sharts*

"Someone get the spatula!"


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread is pure joy and lollipops!


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 12, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> This thread is pure joy and lollipops!



I agree....but there's no way I'm getting in that jacuzzi!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 12, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> I agree....but there's no way I'm getting in that jacuzzi!



it's just a little ramen, blood, shit cysts and mexican. It's fine!


----------



## Esther (Sep 12, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> it's just a little ramen, blood, shit cysts and mexican. It's fine!



...also pee


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 12, 2013)

Esther said:


> ...also pee



Canadian Pee


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 12, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Canadian Pee



Does Canadian pee taste like Molson infused with maple syrup?


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 12, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> it's just a little ramen, blood, shit cysts and mexican. It's fine!



Don't forget the man eggs.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 13, 2013)

Every day, I change the water in this place. And every day, Hozay comes back.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 13, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> Every day, I change the water in this place. And every day, Hozay comes back.



To be fair, all I do is make it Mexican dirty. I haven't pissed, shit, popped a cyst, zit, or thrown food in there. I'm the least of your worries. Unless you're worried about sexual predators...then I'm probably a big worry, or an answer to your wishes.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 13, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> To be fair, all I do is make it Mexican dirty. I haven't pissed, shit, popped a cyst, zit, or thrown food in there. I'm the least of your worries. Unless you're worried about sexual predators...then I'm probably a big worry, or an answer to your wishes.



Hahhaha! Sexual Predator? I guess so. A de-clawed, toothless predator.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 14, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> To be fair, all I do is make it Mexican dirty. I haven't pissed, shit, popped a cyst, zit, or thrown food in there. I'm the least of your worries. Unless you're worried about sexual predators...then I'm probably a big worry, or an answer to your wishes.



You're MEXICAN!


....who knew about this?


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 14, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hahhaha! Sexual Predator? I guess so. A de-clawed, toothless predator.



Maybe, but if it's a sexual predator it's not the teeth or claws that need be missing!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 15, 2013)

*throws in some pink-cotton-candy bubble-bath*

Enjoy!


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 17, 2013)

Aaaahhhhhh, nothing like a nice cotton candy polish to my tired ol' shady netherworld. 

So. How's the candy tickling everyone else down there?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 17, 2013)

it burns when I pee...


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 17, 2013)

more like the Jacuzpee


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Unless you're worried about sexual predators...




View attachment 110230


----------



## Durin (Sep 20, 2013)

Is this a non cigar smoking jacuzzi? 

You alow Ramen cyst ball water, and not allow smokers. 

That's hardcore


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 22, 2013)

This jacuzzi is now filled with sparkling pink champagne. Let THAT tickle your buttholes, peeps.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 22, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> This jacuzzi is now filled with sparkling pink champagne. Let THAT tickle your buttholes, peeps.



Admit it, you just made the jacuzzi fall to the communists. If you know what I mean.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 22, 2013)

*throws a live octopus in the 'cuzzi* :kiss2:


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 22, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Admit it, you just made the jacuzzi fall to the communists. If you know what I mean.



Don't be vulgar, forest beast. If I could produce champagne in such manner, I'd be elected president of France and never be "unoccupied" again.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 22, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> Don't be vulgar, forest beast. If I could produce champagne in such manner, I'd be elected president of France and never be "unoccupied" again.



*rubs forehead frustratedly*


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 23, 2013)

All this talk of butthole tickling is making me squirm a little. I feel something, but I can't tell if it's a skin reaction to the concoction of potentially deleterious chemicals eating away at my flesh, or if it's someone's foot.

If it's the latter, I certainly don't not like it or anything.


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 23, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> *throws a live octopus in the 'cuzzi* :kiss2:



It won't survive the night.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 24, 2013)

.............................


----------



## Jaybear420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Alright, I'm nekkid, and ready to have a soak....but it's cool if I'm not into having my butt stimulated....right?



....the hell is this octopus doing in here?


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 24, 2013)




----------

